# Vinegar



## lalawales (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can buy vinegar - preferably malt vinegar - in Istanbul please?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

All supermarkets should have it.

Try Kadıköy çarşı for richer varieties.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It's usually marked "sirke"


----------



## british1 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi lalawales - i'm moving to istanbul in a few days - i'm coming from cardiff....i can bring some !! i am married female looking to make new friends in istanbul


----------

